# Buying Apartment in Dubai



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am thinking of buying an apartment (preferable 1 bedroom) in Dubai. I'm gonna spend almost all of my investment on this. so i really need to investigate consult with you guys.


My question is:

- Do you think is it a good time to buy an apartment in Dubai?

- Which areas in Dubai do you recommend? (my budget is 700,000 AED max)

- How can i find apartments for sale (i know about dubizzle).

- any general suggestions ?


Thanks


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am thinking of buying an apartment (preferable 1 bedroom) in Dubai. I'm gonna spend almost all of my investment on this. so i really need to investigate consult with you guys.
> 
> ...


Putting all eggs in one basket? 

Have a search on slightly older threads here. This subject has been discussed quite extensively.
My advise is- no, never. Too risky and the prices are too high at the moment.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To be brutally honest, you won't get a 1 bed in any decent building for that - that's studio apartment prices. You're looking at 1 million plus for a 1 bed - at current prices anyway. Now is NOT a good time to buy, prices have been rising but they are stabilizing and coming back down again.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

be careful relying on an Internet forum for advice on how to invest 100% of your life savings....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Perhaps not even a studio?

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/reve...ment-villa-price-tags-559353.html?tab=Article


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Perhaps not even a studio? http://www.arabianbusiness.com/revealed-average-dubai-apartment-villa-price-tags-559353.html?tab=Article


Still within budget for a studio in silicon oasis. It's around 750-850 aed/ sf. Business bay has gone upwards of 1700 in most buildings. I suppose it's the same in JLT


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

how about Sports City guys ? any ideas ? comments ? suggestions ?


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd wait until the bubble burst, then buy,Which is soon.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

xmilanx said:


> how about Sports City guys ? any ideas ? comments ? suggestions ?


I own a 1 bed in Sports City - it's now becoming one of the more expensive places - again, 1 beds in the building I own in will set you back - from the developer 1.4 million. You'll find them for less from private owners, but on average about 900,000 for 1 beds.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Chocoholic ,

Do you recommend me to buy 1 bedroom for about 900 K ? or u think i need to wait more ?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I own a 1 bed in Sports City - it's now becoming one of the more expensive places - again, 1 beds in the building I own in will set you back - from the developer 1.4 million. You'll find them for less from private owners, but on average about 900,000 for 1 beds.


Which buildings you recommend in sports city?


----------



## nadem (Oct 18, 2012)

i knew a good mortgage advisor who can help you


----------

